# Jurassic world was awesome



## FurryWolfieBuddy (Jun 20, 2015)

I saw Jurassic world in 3D and i loved the movie and i know it doing extremely well in the box office. Has anyone else seen it and how do you like it? I want a sequel, do you?


----------



## Drexel97 (Jun 20, 2015)

Dude I saw it as well, and I agree that it is awesome! I've been a fan since the first movie, and it was just as awesome as all of the others. Chris Prat is kind of my spirit animal, so that may have contributed to my liking of it, but still awesome movie! I want a pet Velociraptor. I don't know how my landlord would feel about it, but I don't care haha!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 20, 2015)

I saw it yesterday evening. The 3D was, like in so many movies these days, completly unnecessary, but the movie itself was awesome!
I love Chris Pratt!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 20, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> I saw it yesterday evening. The 3D was, like in so many movies these days, completly unnecessary, but the movie itself was awesome!
> I love Chris Pratt!



That's why I paid for 2D and I regret nothing.



FurryWolfieBuddy said:


> I want a sequel, do  you?



The fact that this is currently shattering movie records left and right warms my heart.
Sequels have been confirmed. I'm curious to how it will all go down now.


Here are my observations. Warning! Possible spoilers below:

Yes, there was a lot of running in heels. 

The whole divorce angle was useless and could've been scrapped, I don't care how "relatable" it was.  

As a car guy I had trouble believing that a Jeep that hasn't run in 20+years (dead batteries, locked up brakes, gummed-up fuel, flat tires) can be reconditioned to run using a powerless warehouse filled with 20+year-old equipment. The saving grace to this real-world argument would be that John Hammond spared no expense on the best long-lasting supplies and equipment money could buy back then.

I also liked how the movie briefly explains the park's existence after the late Hammond almost lost his two grandchildren in the events of the first movie: That the park is there so we could remind ourselves just how little we are (or something like that). Of course, not everyone in the film paid attention to that train of thought!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 20, 2015)

Sadly, my local cinema didnt have a 2D version


----------



## Astrium (Jun 20, 2015)

I loved this movie. I knew to expect sequels as soon as the scientist guy escaped in the helicopter unscathed.


----------



## Gigglebot (Jun 20, 2015)

I thought the movie was great! I enjoyed all the nods to the original movie.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 20, 2015)

This took place 20 years after the first movie, right? So wouldn't Rexy be like super old (T rex life expectancy is like 30 years), but she still managed to fight Indominus? Whaa?


----------



## Astrium (Jun 20, 2015)

hup2thepenguin said:


> This took place 20 years after the first movie, right? So wouldn't Rexy be like super old (T rex life expectancy is like 30 years), but she still managed to fight Indominus? Whaa?



Different rex, I would assume.


----------



## michealatherton (Jun 24, 2015)

I have this movie on last Monday, the performance of Chris Pratt is really awesome but the end of the movie awful. I love this series even the second part is outstanding.


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 24, 2015)

It was an epic movie and it was an open end so I'm pretty sure there will be a sequel.
Also the epic moment of Blue and the T-rex fighting the indominus, that was great. The idea of the 2 original creatures used a a base working together to defeat their evil mix counterpart, that's just deep bro.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 24, 2015)

Deep shit yo! *makes awfull pose*


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 24, 2015)

Not to be a downer or anything, but allow me the liberty to provide a counterpoint to the festivities, which do make sense:

http://io9.com/jurassic-world-is-a-huge-mega-hit-and-that-s-terrible-1713195036

If you actually clicked and read the link and are cool with it, great.
If you're not, my apologies. Here:




​


----------



## Hell_Charm (Jun 24, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Not to be a downer or anything, but allow me the liberty to provide a counterpoint to the festivities, which do make sense:
> 
> http://io9.com/jurassic-world-is-a-huge-mega-hit-and-that-s-terrible-1713195036
> 
> ...



The guy that wrote the article is actually right, but never the less  I'll take your apology *runs off with Blue and Owen*


----------



## Astus (Jun 24, 2015)

I feel from my knowledge of genetics, if they could create a hybrid dinosaur of that caliber from a test tube they'd have enough knowledge of genetics to prevent most genetic diseases as well as give humans superhuman traits. BTW the sequel is going to be called jurassic park: the war with dinosaurs that eventually turn on you and prove that dinosaurs are smarter than you idiot people who engineered them to be better than you in all ways in the first place


----------



## kodibear (Jun 25, 2015)

Okay okay, not a single bad review in this thread. I suppose that means I need to make my way over to the movie hut and watch this here movie then. I'm bringing in my own food though. I will have to dig through to closet and find something with cargo pockets then fill those said pockets with cheeseburgers.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 25, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Different rex, I would assume.


The producers said it's the same one since she has the scars from the first fight. The website says she's twenty five years old so they group up in like 5 years apparently.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 25, 2015)

The movie was ratee 70/100 by rotten tomato. I feel this is just going to end up like the transformer movies


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 25, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> The movie was ratee 70/100 by rotten tomato. I feel this is just going to end up like the transformer movies



I really wish you're wrong (moreso because I'm a _Transformers_ fan and the suckage of those movies stung more for me than to the usual moviegoer), but given that they dropped the ball with _Jurassic Park 3_, and that even Steven Spielberg couldn't match the vibe of _The Lost World: Jurassic Park_ with the first movie, well, let's just say I can't be overly optimistic.


----------



## MrWolfhare (Jun 25, 2015)

That's how I felt it was. Nice dinos, nice visuals, story is pretty much just the first movie with a hint of HTTYD2. All in all, the movie itself was okay. At least it was better than the second and third movie.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm going to see it tomorrow


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 28, 2015)

The movie wasn't bad.  I was happy with it even though everyone could see what was going to happen a mile away.  Really...lets make a bigger, smarter meat eater.  I'm sure everything will be fine.  I kept asking, why not make a bigger herbivore?  I guess they aren't scarey enough XD


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jun 29, 2015)

I really enjoyed Jurassic World. It was a great modern take on how the park would be run today. It made you feel like you were one of the tourists. when you think about it: we fans have already been to jurassic Park and seen dinosaurs 20 years ago. So like the tourists and investors of the park, we need to see something new and exciting in order to get our interest back and I think the movie captured this perfectly. I loved spotting the little reference's to the first movie, such as Mr. DNA on the monitor, the night vision goggles, hologram of the dilophosaurus, Mr. Woo, etc and I love Chris Pratt. 8/10 

*Spoilers ahead*

the only things I didn't like about the movie was the overuse of CGI and the dino fight at the end. the CGI was impressive, but the practical dinosaur heads still look better after all these years. the problem with CGI is you can tell its clearly fake and it doest age well. Just compare Alien to Alien 3. I also thought  the fight at the end of the movie felt really cartoony and silly. The T-rex and raptor didn't pose any threat to CP and friends  after the indominus rex was defeated. They just look at each other and walk away xD. They didnt act like dinosaurs at all.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 29, 2015)

Holy shit that was the original rex?
Never realized that.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 30, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> They didnt act like dinosaurs at all.


_
Choose between one of the following sarcastic comments. Feel free to take 'em as seriously as you want:
_
Yeah, because man-made dinosaurs are 100% like the real thing.

Yeah, because we totally have evidence of how they behaved when they first roamed the Earth.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jul 1, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> _
> Choose between one of the following sarcastic comments. Feel free to take 'em as seriously as you want:
> _
> Yeah, because man-made dinosaurs are 100% like the real thing.
> ...



I'll take these with a pinch of salt. 

Now judging from the first three movies, both t-rex and raptors like chasing (and sometimes eating)  the cast. So to see these two standing in front of the cast as if to say "yep, bad guy's dead. Later" seemed hilariously out of character for them.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jul 1, 2015)

The Jurassic Park movies never end to amaze me to show me how incompetent movie characters are? As was seen several times in Jurassic World


----------



## Winter (Jul 17, 2015)

It was an okay movie, no more, no less. Lots of action and pretty well acted, and plenty of dinosaurs. Writing was really bad, though. Stilted dialogue, paper-thin characters and far too many plot conveniences. As many have pointed out already, how often does cell phone coverage go down in the middle of a state-of-the-art resort? What's left is mostly a checklist of monster movie clichÃ©s.

One thing that did impress me, though, is the amount of depth they manage d to give the raptors. Whether or not they would choose to turn on the humans or stay loyal to their friend, that part had me hooked. Also, it was a bit of a step away from my pet peeve about Jurassic Park, both the movies and the novels: the fact that it is always assumed that all herbivores are docile, harmless cattle while all carnivores are rampaging murder machines who will hunt and kill anything that moves. Anyone who has read up on animal behaviour or even watched a couple of programmes on Animal Planet should be able to realise how untrue those clichÃ©s are. If the dinosaurs had behaved like that in the real world, they would have driven themselves extinct quite quickly.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 17, 2015)

I somehow fell asleep-- but at least I was awake long enough to know that the effects were dope.

If this could happen irl then.... NOPE.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 19, 2015)

Saw it a few days ago, and while it was pretty much good dumb all throughout (the whole movie was dumb as nails, but quite awesome for the setpieces in the latter half), I really, really can't forgive it for one scene that had us talking about it for the 30 minutes that followed the end credits.

*Spoilers :*

It happens when the pterodactyls are wrecking the park and the babysitter gets killed. Her death scene lasts for a wholo freakin' minute. One minute of screams and genuine torture. I get that that is how some animals kill their prey, but with a screenwriting standpoint, this scene is absolutely horrible. Killing and torturing a character that doesn't deserve to die in this manner isn't satisfying, it is just shocking.

And yeah, if it were the main bad guy getting ripped like that, I guess it would've been better, because he kinda had it coming. But still, I felt highly uncomfortable watching this scene, which decided to add shock value for the sake of shock value, without even trying to prove a point or give some purpose to the characters death. Like my girlfriend said, it's like the actress was the ex of the writer of this scene and he wanted somehow to get revenge on her. It felt like the work of a sociopath, and nothing else.

Otherwise, the indominus' death was stupid, awesome and awesomely stupid.


----------

